# I''m My Own Therapist.... Weird?



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

i've been going to therapy... but i'm not going to lie, it's kind of rubbish, i don't benefit from it tbh... But lately I've been giving myself my own therapy...:um

One night when no-one was at home I laid down on my bed and I started thinking about this person who is one of the root causes of my depression. I think about them alot on and off during the day. :afrDuring this session on my bed i sort of said out loud EVERYTHING i think about them, and every single thought i've ever had about them. I could feel the burden lifting off my shoulders... it really helped.... obvioiusly i could say all that with my therapist but I found it so much easier just saying everything and thinking everything through without anyone there.

Lately I've had nothing to do at work and can spend hours at a time with no work to do.:| So instead i've basically been writing down all my regular thoughts throughout the day. It really helps to get them down on paper, because once they're on paper i think about them less and less....

So in a way i'm becoming my own therapist, and i don't even see the point in seeing my coincillor anymore because they're not even helpful really.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm very similar; I often have to mentally talk my way through difficult situations. I also talk to myself while I'm driving. It's good to get in touch with yourself- whatever helps!


----------



## CubeGlow (Feb 27, 2014)

Do both I say.


----------



## SapphireMeadow (Feb 8, 2011)

I do this a lot. When I'm driving home in my car (28 mile commute), when I'm home alone, or when I have nothing to do at work. I sit there and go over things by myself and it helps me work through things sometimes. I have really started to know a lot about myself and understand some of my reactions to things because of it.  Don't give up on talking to someone though, they can really help on those few things that are hard to admit to yourself or that you can't quite figure out. I don't have a therapist but I do often talk to my mom or this co-worker I have that also has SA. They help by sympathizing with my situation and often offering a different perspective on the subject.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks but I'm gonna stop going to therapy now... It's too expensive for what it is... **** it.


----------



## David in hiding (Dec 4, 2013)

Are you doing any Cognitive behavioural therapy for yourself?


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

no... i just go to this therapist to talk about my life (which does nothing IMO)... but at home i talk to myself about my feelings in a very thorough manner, and also write down my reoccuring thoughts which is theraputic.


----------



## beemee (Mar 6, 2014)

I gave this a try and it works! 
I went to therapy a few years back and it didn't help me AT ALL. I have no job and none of the therapist accept my current healthcare plan. Anyway, I had been actively looking for one but because the previous experience was so lame I stopped. There is no better therapist than the one you can find huh lol. Writing down feeling is very helpful.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I ended up being my own therapist as well. I tried therapy for 3 years and it did nothing to help me, I just got worse during it. Then I decided to stop, and instead I would do my own self-therapy sessions in the shower each night. I'd just talk out my issues and thoughts to myself, really in depth, and no wasted time trying to explain things to someone who is struggling to understand me. I got over my depression with my shower-therapy. Funny how 3 years of therapy made me worse, but only a few months of focusing on myself did the trick. I now am really skeptical of any therapist being able to help me, so I have no plans to go back.


----------



## Marni3 (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm starting therapy next week, I'm very nervous. Hopefully the psychologist gives me the tools to then become my own therapist. But I feel like I need guidelines first? I don't know.

But it's great you found something that works for you! I wish that I did too.
x


----------



## imabean (Mar 10, 2014)

Whatever works best for you! :') I've used this method before whenever I feel stressed or nervous. It's really therapeutic. I'm glad it's working great for you!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> i've been going to therapy... but i'm not going to lie, it's kind of rubbish, i don't benefit from it tbh... But lately I've been giving myself my own therapy...:um
> 
> One night when no-one was at home I laid down on my bed and I started thinking about this person who is one of the root causes of my depression. I think about them alot on and off during the day. :afrDuring this session on my bed i sort of said out loud EVERYTHING i think about them, and every single thought i've ever had about them. I could feel the burden lifting off my shoulders... it really helped.... obvioiusly i could say all that with my therapist but I found it so much easier just saying everything and thinking everything through without anyone there.
> 
> ...


Once upon a time, I wrote a letter to someone who was really REALLY upsetting me, and I felt better.

So, this is working for you? I have never been to a real therapist, because it took FOREVER (damn red tape). You're feeling better? Maybe it's okay to be your own therapist.

I get the sense that you just talk to them (  I've been thinking I need to unburden myself onto others)

I'm looking to you for support, actually, than helping. Is this working for you?


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Therapists are just another tax to pay imo, never helped me in the slightest, if you can get away with not paying that tax then more power to you.


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

My therapist name is Jack.....Jack Daniels


----------



## hickool (Jun 19, 2009)

Better to treat yourself rather than going to therapy. You know more about your life than any therapist does.


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

I think this is great what you're doing. 

I do my own also. Instead of expressing myself verbally in the shower or out loud in my house, I do inner child stuff and use crayons, play with toys like play-doh, and I've written a few notes to my mother who died when I was 5, which really helped. I think pure expression is what relieves us.

It's easier to express emotions when I don't have to worry about this old man (my present therapist) siting in front of me. What does he think? Does he understand how I feel? (to which I say no, and that causes the problem of trying to GET him to understand rather than me just relieving and expressing how I really feel. Therapy that has to take the turn where I find myself "explaining" myself to them, doesn't work. But if I can express emotions freely and be accepted and not challenged, it works out great. Sometimes I bring in what crayon writings I've done and read them and it almost always goes over very well.....even tho he didn't really do anything or say anything important. Just the emotional expression alone is enough to feel good/heal.

You could share the things you do with a therapist, but in my case, I never needed to really do that. I was healing myself without their approval, validation, or permission.....which is weird, because I thought I needed all of that and I guess I didn't. 

I have father issues that I' still trying to deal with in this way. But I was able to heal the 5 yr old in me, on my own. No one else was doing it so I had to, and I was ABLE to!


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

*update* last night, i sat in my cupboard and went through everything that has been bugging me. after a while i started feeling sleepy and calm. I went to bed and woke up and felt really good. Like a weight has been lifted. Talking to myself last night really helped. I never got that with therapy.


----------



## Eterminal (Apr 17, 2014)

Spot-on! Shrinks just pull off the "active listening" and take your money.
Talk to yourself, and you talk to a smart person! Nothing wrong with that


----------



## handsup (Jun 22, 2013)

So it worked for your depression. Does it work for SA too?


----------



## H8PPLNDGS (Mar 15, 2013)

Self help is not weird. Something like this should be taught in schools like parenting and other "tools for life courses." Traditional therapy sessions seems pretty outdated and hopefully obsolete as it just seems to benefit the therapists themselves. Also for those who still have faith in that may have problems finding the right fit due to personality or other personal clashes.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

handsup said:


> So it worked for your depression. Does it work for SA too?


Not really. but my depression and SA work both hand-in-hand so I guess it helped a little bit.


----------

